# 2ο Φεστιβάλ Αλληλεγγύης και Πολιτισμού της Ένωσης Αφρικανών Γυναικών



## Elsa (Jun 13, 2009)

Από το site της Ένωσης Αφρικανών Γυναικών:

_2ο Φεστιβάλ Αλληλεγγύης και Πολιτισμού της Ένωσης Αφρικανών Γυναικών
Ζούμε δίπλα, γιατί όχι μαζί

Η Ένωση Αφρικανών Γυναικών διοργανώνει το δεύτερο Φεστιβάλ Αλληλεγγύης και Πολιτισμού στις 12 και 13 Ιουνίου πάντοτε στην Πλατεία Αμερικής. Οι εκδηλώσεις θα περιλαμβάνουν δύο κεντρικές θεματικές συζητήσεις αφιερωμένες στη γυναίκα μετανάστρια, την εργασιακή επισφάλεια και την ανάγκη αυτοοργάνωσης (Παρασκευή 12 Ιουνίου) και το κίνημα για ελληνική ιθαγένεια για τα παιδιά των μεταναστών (Σάββατο, 13 Ιουνίου).
Θα χαρούμε να σας έχουμε κοντά μας ακόμη μία φορά για να γιορτάσουμε μαζί όσα μας ενώνουν, να μοιραστούμε εμπειρίες και να νοιώσουμε συγκάτοικοι.
Ελάτε σε μια συνάντηση πολιτισμών και αλληλεγγύης για να δείξουμε ότι είμαστε όλοι μία γειτονιά._

Ο δήμος Αθηναίων  φαίνεται οτι προσπάθησε να πείσει τις διοργανώτριες να το αναβάλουν «λόγω της τεταμένης κατάστασης στην περιοχή», αλλά τουλάχιστον χτες όλα πήγαν καλά, από ό,τι μου είπε μια φίλη που πήγε. Κανονικά θα ήταν μέχρι και την Κυριακή αλλά τελικά θα τελειώσει σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Ξέρεις ότι θα το πω, γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να μην το πω: Αναπόφευκτο είναι οι _Αφρικανές / Αφρικάνες_ να πρέπει να γίνουν «Αφρικανών γυναικών» στη γενική που δεν κάνει διακρίσεις. Αλλά η «γυναίκα μετανάστρια» δεν είναι overkill;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ξέρεις ότι θα το πω, γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να μην το πω: Αναπόφευκτο είναι οι _Αφρικανές / Αφρικάνες_ να πρέπει να γίνουν «Αφρικανών γυναικών» στη γενική που δεν κάνει διακρίσεις. Αλλά η «γυναίκα μετανάστρια» δεν είναι overkill;




Ήμουν σίγουρη!
Και, ναι, είναι.

Το θέμα είναι βέβαια, να πάμε όσοι μπορούμε ακόμα και μόνο για συμπαράσταση!:)


----------

